# How to fix office desk peeling edge



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You could try to glue it back. You'd need to get enough adhesive behind it and then use tape to hold it in place until it sets. I don't know how well that will work since the strip is delaminating. I'd probably remove it and replace it with a thin strip of wood finished to match the rest of the desk.


----------



## johnd9 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks. Any advice of the glue type?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Contact cement is best for laminate but I'm not sure how you'd get the right amount in there. You might want to research the different glues until you find one that might work.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Countertop repairmen use Contact Cement, and a clamp to hold it until the glue sets. 

They use a syringe device to insert the glue in the gap.

The clamp has a suction cup that sticks to the top, and a hand screw that pulls the strip tight to the substrate. 

They leave the clamp on from 4 - 24 hours, depending on your humidity. 

Then use a edge tool to remove any squeeze out that has occurred. 

This is a common complaint on the IKEA type furniture, laminate over particle board. 

You might find good video how-to's online to explain this better.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If the contact cement is still there, you can heat it with an iron and put it in place.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hard to see from that photo. It rather looks like its about 1/8" thick plastic, and has an adhesive tape behind it. And the tape adhesion (to both the desk and the edging) has failed. Is this correct?


----------



## johnd9 (Apr 30, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> Hard to see from that photo. It rather looks like its about 1/8" thick plastic, and has an adhesive tape behind it. And the tape adhesion (to both the desk and the edging) has failed. Is this correct?


Yes, it seems that way.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I bet if you work at it the whole thing will come off. Then you can use glue and tape to fasten it back on. If it won't come off easily then just glue and tape it back on. Use a thin stick like a kabob skewer to get the glue into the gap.
I used to use 'no more nails' to repair this type of problem on the office cubicles.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think its gotta come off. Then remove the tape and glue it back on. I like polyurethane adhesive for something like that. You need to figure out how to clamp it in place while glue cures. PL Premium if you have a caulking gun. It will squeeze out so remove excess after 30 - 40 minutes (don't wipe it while still uncured). Gorilla Glue if you don't have a caulking gun.

You could try just the Gorilla Glue without removing the edging and tape, but then you have to glue both the tape to the edging and tape to the desktop.


----------



## johnd9 (Apr 30, 2016)

I just used an iron to fix it and it looks good, for now. I understand it's not permanent solution, but I hope it will last a little while. If it happens again, i will just buy new piece and glue it on with contact cement or other good glue.

Thanks for the tips!


See result:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

johnd9 said:


> I just used an iron to fix it and it looks good, for now. I understand it's not permanent solution, but I hope it will last a little while. If it happens again, i will just buy new piece and glue it on with contact cement or other good glue.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> ...


If you can fix it with an iron, there is a good chance it was put on in the first place with an iron. :biggrin2:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Might be worth running a strip of clear packing tape over that corner.


----------



## johnd9 (Apr 30, 2016)

huesmann said:


> Might be worth running a strip of clear packing tape over that corner.


Excellent! It actually feels much smoother on my hand while using a mouse!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

johnd9 said:


> Excellent! It actually feels much smoother on my hand while using a mouse!


You will need to change the tape periodically, the constant rubbing of your hand will wear a hole in it, and you will be back to a rough edge. 

a clamping system would have pulled that slight ridge back in flush if you can devise one somehow.


Good fix though.


ED


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe it just needs to be squished back down with a vise or bigass C-clamp or such.


----------



## johnd9 (Apr 30, 2016)

Update: 

It's been a month since I put the clear packing tape and it works perfect, much smooth than original edge.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Eventually that tape will wear through, from your arm rubbing on it, What you gonna do then?

Replace the tape with a new strip, cheap, easy, and effective. :devil3:


I like it.


ED


----------



## johnd9 (Apr 30, 2016)

I understand that, but I kind of like I don't need to deal with it anymore, or rigth now.. and it if lasts a few more months and then i need to find permanent solution, I'm OK with it. Or maybe it will be time for new desk, anyway.

But I really like the smoothness of tape, much smoother than original edge.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

build your own desk =)


----------



## GrantGrace (Feb 14, 2021)

There are many sites that sell office furniture, but there are many cases when the payment was made online, the site was closed and the furniture did not come. Yes, this often happens and we cannot find out if the site is cheating or not. I believe that it is best to check the site for reviews and personal experience, and I can tell you for sure that I know a site where you can actually order furniture. The site for the sale of office furniture abu dhabi has been selling recently but already has thousands of buyers satisfied with the product and the work of the staff. Don't be fooled and buy from trusted sites.


----------

